# 1PASSWORD, comment désactiver le mot de passe maitre ?



## therealshad (18 Juin 2016)

Bonjour,
pouvez m'indiquer comment désactiver le mot de passe maitre avec l'appli 1PASSWORD ?

Je n'arrive pas à obtenir un délai supérieur à 1h pour la demande du mot de passe maitre, j'aimerai utiliser le touch ID tout le temps 

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Madalvée (18 Juin 2016)

C'est un peu le principe du logiciel, tu ne veux pas non plus utiliser Safari sans aller sur le web ?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Juin 2016)

Dans les préférences -> avancé -> sécurité tu peux normalement régler les délais de demande du mot de passe maître. Tu peux le régler sur jamais (mais, attention, c'est un coup à l'oublier...).
Ça ne fonctionne pas ?


----------



## therealshad (19 Juin 2016)

Madalvée a dit:


> C'est un peu le principe du logiciel, tu ne veux pas non plus utiliser Safari sans aller sur le web ?



Ben l’intérêt du touch id est d'allier sécurité et rapidité d'identification donc devoir retaper son password toute les heures je vois pas l'utilité... 

De plus étant handicapé le touch id me simplifie la vie.



Bigdidou a dit:


> Dans les préférences -> avancé -> sécurité tu peux normalement régler les délais de demande du mot de passe maître. Tu peux le régler sur jamais (mais, attention, c'est un coup à l'oublier...).
> Ça ne fonctionne pas ?



Super merci beaucoup !

J'ai noté mon password sur un papier que j'ai rangé en sécurité


----------

